# Future for Nicotine | GFN21, Global Forum on Nicotine | RegWatch



## fbb1964 (25/4/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...tine-gfn21-global-forum-on-nicotine-regwatch/

**
*
Future for Nicotine | GFN21, Global Forum on Nicotine | RegWatch
By
Brent Stafford
-
April 24, 2021*
In one way or another, every conversation we bring you about vaping is a conversation about nicotine. Whether it be regulations, the latest media scare, or a promising piece of new science, nicotine looms large over all the issues. Without nicotine, there would be no smoking and, of course, no need for safer nicotine products.

Joining us today on RegWatch is Paddy Costall, a global tobacco harm reduction advocate and co-organizer of the 8th Annual Global Forum on Nicotine. Hear about the issues and challenges tackled in this year’s event held online and in Liverpool, England, on June 17th and 18th.

Is there a future for nicotine? Find out!

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: April 24, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

Reactions: Like 1


----------

